#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Φορτία σε κύλινδρο κατά τον Ευρωκώδικα 1 (EC1)

## Xάρης

Έχω κυλινδρικό στοιχείο κοντά σε επίπεδη επιφάνεια με λόγο απόστασης zg/b < 1,5.
Ζητώ την *"εξειδικευμένη άποψη"* η οποία κατά τον EC1 είναι αναγκαία.
Ποιος όμως θεωρείται ειδικός για να εκφράσει άποψη δεν μας λέει ο EC1 ή μήπως όχι;

----------


## Pappos

> Ζητώ την *"εξειδικευμένη άποψη"* η οποία κατά τον EC1 είναι αναγκαία.


Μπορείς να υποδείξεις το σημείο ακριβώς (Κεφάλαιο, Παράγραφο, σελίδα κ.ο.κ.) που αναφέρεται το παραπάνω ?

Δηλαδή ότι ο EN 1991 ζητά *"εξειδικευμένη άποψη" ???*

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. ΕΛΟΤ EN 1991-1-4:2005, §7.9.2(6):
"_Για κυλίνδρους κοντά σε επίπεδη επιφάνεια µε λόγο απόστασης zg/b < 1,5 (βλέπε Σχήµα 7.29) είναι_ _απαραίτητη µια εξειδικευµένη γνώµη._"

----------

